# Pet Food Re-Call



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

This pet food re-call has been making news on all the other groups. Nothing has been mentioned here. So I thought I would let you know.

$60 Million of pet food has been re-call.

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/17650075/


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I have been following this recall for 2 days. They now have a list of the recalled *cat and dog *food on their website. It's really funny that the 3 supposed best foods - Iams, Eukanuba and Science Diet - are on the list. Also, Nutro brand is on the list as well as many others. Maybe that's why Kodi stopped eating Nutro? Everyone please check it out.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Is this just the canned/wet Iams or is the dry Iams also contaminted? I'm feeding her Iams Smart puppy and Caser wet puppy food, but the Cesar wasn't on the list (she really LOVES this one!! She could eat it all day long if I let her! lol)

Kara


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Kara, I think they said canned food, but I would check it our further. By the way, my two love Little Cesar. Vet said it was like feeding them cake. So I mix it with a better food, or sometimes cooked chicken, turkey or beef.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Debbie and Irnfit,
Thanks for posting that information. That is a long list of brands of animal food.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks. Here's the nutritional information I found on Cesar Puppy:

Metabolizable Energy:
Approximately 100 kcals per 3.5 oz. (100 g) tray

Guaranteed Analysis:
Crude Protein, Min 9%
Crude Fat, Min 8%
Crude Fiber, Max 1%
Moisture, Max 80%

That doesn't seem too terribly bad, does it? How many calories per day does a 3 lb puppy need? I've been feeding her half a tray at lunch and the rest at dinner.....she won't touch the dry Iams with that in her bowl, but I'm giving her the dry Iams in the morning and she's only eating a little bit, with small portions of treats throughout the day (she's been SOOO very good!) Do they not have to list exact amount of fats on dog food? I'm a little confused by the Minumun 8% fat?? Gosh, that could really be a play on numbers!!!  

hugs,
Kara


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

I've seen the recall, but neither my cats, nor my dogs are on any of those foods. Cats eat perscription diet something SO (for their urniary tract health) and all my dogs are now on Evo and I add in a little bit of human beef/chickn or whatever we have leftover. I just ground it up and sprinkle on the food. The poodles just clean their plates right up, but Bugsy is really picky...sigh. 

Kara - I have no idea how many calories the little puppy needs, I just go by the guidelines on the food. I make adjustments depending on how much I add to the food, how well the puppy ate at previous feeding, etc. I also regularly weigh him to make sure he is gaining correctly. I've never fed Little Cesar (never use supermaket dog food) and am not fond of Iams either. Have you checked into other puppy food?


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Hi 
I think you should check because it was both wet and dry food - Dog food cat food .
A lot of the popular brands were named including Iams and Ekanuba .
You do not want to take a chance . Dogs do not do well with kidney failure .. 
It is very scary to me .
It is supposed to be a gluten but they are not sure ..


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

All the research that I did indicated that it was only the wet cat & dog foods, in cans or pouches, that were meat with gravy. 'All the online stuff I read & newspaper articles all said wet only. Please tell me where you read dry food. Logan eats Nutro so now I am a little concerned, although I also thought that I read it was related to the wheat product, and his Nutra is 'Wheat Free.
Laurie


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Kara, I had to mix Cesar in with Houston's food too. That is too funny. LOL Hope Gucci is doing well.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Kara, it's not the breakdown you posted. It's what kind of protein, fat, carb, etc. There are better foods out there, but mine will not eat them. I just add stuff to it to make it a little healthier. They also get Royal Canin kibble.


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

There seems to be more and more wet dog food added all the time to this recall. It is confusing. I guess my sister in laws vet said the right thing. Stay away from all wet dog food until things calm down and the information is better. Not a bad idea.

I used chicken broth over his food tonight.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Kara, there is a great list of how to evaluate your dog's food somewhere in here.... I'll try to find a link for you.

http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=390&page=3

Leeann posted it there, but it's lost in a 5 page thread. I'm going to start a new thread so it's easier for others to find. Hope that's o.k. with everyone...

I wouldn't recommend feeding wet food on a regular basis simply because your pup might have tartar problems sooner rather than later. If Gucci knows there's some L.C. coming later at dinnertime, then she just might be choosing to ignore the dry stuff! They are clever little pups! lol


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I went to the pet store for dry food yesterday, and the shelves were fully stocked. I wonder why they haven't pulled the recalled foods yet? I think by today the shelves were probably empty, because the story is all over the news. Very scary stuff. They also said they don't think the suspected wheat gluten was used in human foods


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Laurie, everything that I've been able to find has indicated that Nutro's products involved have only been canned. I'm finishing up a bag of Nutro Ultra myself right now. We have had several pets in the area die from kidney failure related to the foods, so they definatly made it to the shelves here in the midwest 
I have been sampling other foods and am in the process of switching to Wellness. Has anyone had any problelms with it?

Beverly


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks so much for all your insights! They are MUCH appreciated! I am off to buy some "safe" dry food tomorrow, I found some suggestions on another thread about high rated dog foods. She is doing just GREAT! Just the sweetest puppy with the best disposition and training is going VERY well! I'm so impressed, such a SMART, loving puppy!  

Kara


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

I read in the paper Marin Inderpendent Journal - There is a long list of foods that are affeected but yes you are right it is just the cuts annd gravy style foods .
They recommend you check the menu Foods website 
WWW.menufoods.com/recall they have also posted phone numbers
866 463 6738 
866 895 2708 
Hope this helps relieve some of the anxiety ..


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Kara, that's wonderful news! We can't wait to see some pics of your cutie!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

With this recall, I'm glad mine eat Little Cesar. It's made by another company and not on recall list. Last week I bought them a food that was veggies and a whole chicken thigh. I thought it looked greatm smelled good, but I ended up giving it to the cats, because they wouldn't eat it.


----------



## ruthann (Jan 26, 2007)

Hi! I'm new to the Forum. I have a beautiful white Havanese, fourteen months old, weighing 8 lbs. and the joy of my life. I feed her Flintriver which is a dry food and is only available through direct order from the company. It is available in several meat varieties, has no additives or preservatives. I add organic chicken or beef which I cook. This food problem is very scary.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Ruthann, welcome to this forum! We are getting so many new faces here on this forum  I look forward to seeing pictures of your baby


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Hi Ruthann - glad to have you aboard. :0) Yes, please post pics, we love them.


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

*Alpo*

FYI

My sister in laws Hav became seriously ill early this morning. The vet said he believes it may be part of the rat poisioning but was highly concerned because she was feeding him Alpo.

He is home on major meds. They think they caught it in time. He said the results will be known tomorrow. The vet said he is working with Cornell Univ and if the tests come back positive they will add Alpo to the list.

His advice again was to stay away from all wet dog foods.

I will keep you posted.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Wow! Scary stuff!!  Thanks for the update, Rita.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

This really scares me! I think they MAY be adding more dog foods to the list  The scary part is....they aren't even sure WHAT is causing this! Possibly widespread pesticide contamination!! I am SERIOUSLY considering switching to home cooked food for my furbaby.

Kara


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

The people from LI that are suing for $$$$$$$millions - their dog was a patient at the vet I use. The vet asked me what I fed my dogs and said they were OK. It's really heartbreaking, especially if it is true that the company knew what was happening and waited to report it.


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Just to keep you posted my sister in laws dog is fine. They said the test on the alpo dog food came back negative for rat Poisoning. They believe he had a bad virus that is going around.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

I am so happy to hear that . What wonderul news . Not that he had a virus but that he was not poisoned ..


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Phew! Good to know, Rita.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Rita, that is such a relief - I am happy to hear that your SIL pup is clear of the poison danger .


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

I posted this on another thread but will do so here as well . The scare is not over and now they are recalling kibble as well . I think it is still the food distributed by Menu Foods in Streetsville Ontario . Just wanted you to know it is not over ..


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Yes. I have even heard they recalled Alpo which my sister in law did feed her dog but nothing showed up in the tests. I guess everyone has to get in the habit of rechecking the site and consider homemade food. This is very frightening.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

This was posted on another list. It explains what some pet food ingredients are, and what to avoid. Very interesting.

http://www.dogfoodproject.com/index.php?page=badingredients


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

I saw on the news tonight - ABC that they are now considering a class action lawsuit against Menu food . Apparently they have known since December that there was a problem with their gravy foods and they did not recall them . They just did some testing of their own and some cats died .. 
I hope that the people who have lost pets will come forward so we have an accounting and something can be done .
The first thing is to make them accountable .. They have kept a very low profile and not made an offical apology . 
? What would have happened if this had been baby food or baby formula ..


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Cosmosmom said:


> .
> ? What would have happened if this had been baby food or baby formula ..


I hope that there is a class action lawsuit and the company is held accountable for its' indifference. But I am not at all confortable with the baby food comparison.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

If it has been going on since December then my parents cat was affected by it!! It was weird because he was always so healthy and then all of a sudden he could not go to the bathroom and was in extreme pain. He was yelping and making horrible noises. They took him to the vet and found an extreme amount of crystallization. Poor cat was on and off with his treatments for about a month. My parents spent a total of $2400 in vet bills. Happy to report that Shadow is doing great now and he looks healthier than ever. The vet changed him over to that special food they have and since then he recovered so nicely. Boy, I sincerely hope if they do a class action suit, that they win, esp. if they neglected to tell the public, just to make several millions on the very people who purchased their foods unknowingly.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

You may not be comfortable with the statement about the baby food but to a lot of people their pets are their children and yes their babies . Just watch Cesars DVD's .. I am just stating a fact - they are all they have .
Some people who cannot have children are happy just to be pet owners ..
Pet food industry is now a multi million dollar industry but from what I gather it is not that well monitored ..
Now it was stated that pets are just property and therefore they ( Menu Foods ) could not be sued for large amounts of money .. I am sure Menu foods was aware of this as they continued to sell the food even though some of the animals they tested on died .. They have had this information since December . They still say not that many pets were affected and recalled the food only after the media ran with the story ..
The lawyer that took this case is suing using his basis for suit -knowledge and intent meaning Menu foods knew the food was tainted and continued to sell it .. 
Kidney failure is not pretty to see in anyone animals included .. 
I did not mean to offend anyone but I do hope that something positive comes out of this and I mean monitoring the pet food industry . It makes me angry when people do not have the integrity to monitor themselves and do the right thing . 
We should not have to have this kind of society where people do not take responsibity for themselves and their actions negative and positive so we have to pass another law and set up another gov't agncy ..


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I agree that more needs to be done about regulating the pet food industry. As you point out, our pets are like our children. I have invested much money, time and expecially LOVE into these three & could never imagine having them be sick due to someones negligence! I lost a cat about 4 years ago to kidney failure & it was pretty ugly! I had to have him put down, which was the hardest thing I ever had to do. Hopefully some good will come out of this tragedy -like some regulation. 
Laurie


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

*Here's the latest I just found out about - I'm a little late..... It's from Natural Balance. We give our dogs their Ultra Premium. great! *

NOTICE:
We are receiving consumer complaints regarding the Venison & Brown
Rice Dry Dog Food, and Venison & Green Pea Dry Cat Foods. We do not know what is wrong with the food at this time, but we have heard that animals are vomiting and experiencing kidney problems.

Although the problems seem to be focused on one particular lot, as
a precautionary measure, we are pulling all dates of Venison & Brown Rice Dry Dog Food and Venison & Green Pea Dry Cat Food from the shelves.

Please discontinue feeding all Venison and Brown Rice Dry Dog Food,
and Venison and Green Pea Dry Cat Food.

We are working closely with the FDA.
We will update this website today, as more information comes
available. NO OTHER NATURAL BALANCE PRODUCTS ARE AFFECTED.

Their website where you can see their full article: http://www.naturalbalanceinc.com/press_release.html


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

*I have a friend up near Seattle that just e-mailed me today about this. She has a maltese-Bichon mix that had 6 meals of the venison formula. She threw up in her crate at night a couple of nights ago, which is very unusual for her. Natural Balance is supposed to be one of the better foods, right? I just checked their website and they have more info. Now they say its both the canned and bag food of the venison They say they think its melamine in their rice protein concentrate! Now if rice is affected also, I'm getting really concerned. This is getting scary. *

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE -- Pacoima, CA -- April 17, 2007-- Natural Balance, Pacoima, CA, is issuing a voluntary nationwide recall for all of its Venison dog products and the dry Venison cat food only, regardless of date codes. The recalled products include Venison and Brown Rice canned and bagged dog foods, Venison and Brown Rice dog treats, and Venison and Green Pea dry cat food. Recent laboratory results show that the products contain melamine. We believe the source of the melamine is a rice protein concentrate. Natural Balance has confirmed this morning that some production batches of these products may contain melamine.

The recall was prompted by consumer complaints received by Natural Balance involving a small number of cats and dogs that developed kidney failure after eating the affected product.

Dogs or cats who have consumed the suspect food and show signs of kidney failure (such as loss of appetite, lethargy and vomiting) should be seen by a veterinarian. We recommend our customers immediately stop feeding our recalled venison products regardless of date code and return unused product to their retailer for a full refund.

The products are packaged in bags, cans and zip lock treat bags and sold in pet specialty stores and PetCo nationally.
No other Natural Balance products are involved in this voluntary recall as none of our other formulas include the rice protein concentrate.

Although the problems seem to be focused on a particular production period of the venison products, over the last four days we have notified our distributors and retailers by phone and e-mail to immediately stop selling and return all recalled Venison dog foods and treats and the Venison dry cat food. Venison canned cat food is not involved.

The source of the melamine appears to be a rice protein concentrate, which was recently added to the dry venison formulas. Natural Balance does not use wheat gluten, which was associated with the previous melamine contamination.

None of Natural Balance's other dry formulas, none of our other canned or roll products and none of our other treats are involved with this voluntary recall.

We continue to work closely with the FDA in their ongoing investigation.

Consumers with questions may contact the company at 1-800-829-4493 or email [email protected].


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I saw that too, Jeanne, and I agree - scary as heck!  

There is an article in our local paper today about a Mtl. woman preparing raw foods for her two cats and her German Shepherd. Tips and recipes are included, but boy, it's not cheap! She buys only organic and spends about 2 hrs. a week prepping the food and freezing it and another hour or more shopping for the ingdts. That isn't a tremendous amount of time, I realize, but she has no kids either!  It costs her about $30/month for the two cats and $75 for the dog! 

I was feeling very sure of myself, giving Fromm's mixed with Nat'l Balance, Ultra Premium, as well as some fresh, cooked meats and cottage cheese thrown in once in a while...... now, I'm not so sure!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Marj- I think alot of us are thinking about home cooking until they fix this mess. However, it can be a challenge. I home cooked for our previous Havanese since she had liver disease and hated the Science Diet prescription formula (plus, I'm not crazy about Science Diet). Anyway, it wasn't as simple as just boiling some rice and chicken and maybe adding a few veggies. I guess dog's need a good deal of calcium, and I had to add supplements of egg shells to her food. Then I was supposed to add zinc and B vitamins and other things to make sure that it was nutritionally complete. I don't know if some of these things were peculiar to liver dogs or to all dogs. I think I'd get Pitcairn's book if I was to attempt this so that whatever diet I cooked would be complete. This food recall thing spreading to rice protein concentrate is very disturbing, though. You've got to wonder if its in all the grains!


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

My problem is I don't cook so we would all starve. Yes, I am a princess who has a husband who is a wonderful cook. LOL. I have started only giving dry food to Houston and he is doing well but if they start recalling that I am not sure what I will do.


----------



## Prada's Mom (Apr 19, 2007)

Does anyone know if the recall is on Eukanuba dry food? That is what I have been feeding my animals. It is so scary. I may start making my own food. Anyone have any good dog food recipes?


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

I do not know about it being in all grains .. I think it is the source of the grains which from what I understand is China .. 
They deny there is a problem .. 
It is ludicrious to me that we are buying our grains from China and subsidizing our own farmers not to grow certain grains except now maybe corn is OK as we can turn it into fuel ..
Meanwhile our dogs and cats are dying and now it is yesterdays news ..
Go figure !!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Jeanne, when I read all the ingdts. in that article needed to give your dog all the nutrients needed, I was discouraged. You are right about having to add certain supplements, vitamins, eggshells, powdered this and that...... the list was a little long and contained items not usually found at your local store! 

Nope, cooking for the dogs is not my thing. I have a busy household and I would feel tied to my stove and start to resent it, I know. I am not going to go crazy over all these recalls, but it sure makes you more aware of the potential hazards..... and it's not just food for pets that can hurt you!  Lord knows, we humans are not likely eating the healthiest either!


----------



## sky (Mar 31, 2007)

I just found a food at Petsmart that looks like good stuff- whole ingredients and very few of them and no fillers or chemicals. It is called "Blue" or "Blue Buffalo." Anyone familiar with it? There was a controversy some time ago about a nutritive they added that was supposed to be harmful to dogs but it has been removed. I started my labs on one that is fish and veggies and they are handling it well.


----------



## Prada's Mom (Apr 19, 2007)

I haven't heard of "Blue", but let us know how it works for your pets


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Blue Buffalo is supposed to be a good food (but then so is Natural Balance which just had a recall). However, I'd definitely stay away from Blue Buffalo's "Lamb and Brown Rice" and "Lite Dry" as they both have rice protein concentrate which has been implicated in Natural Balance. Supposedly there is melamine in the rice protein concentrate in Natural Balance. Blue Buffalo may not get theirs from China, but until they state this, I would stay away from those formulas. The whole rice is supposed to be o.k., just not the rice protein concentrate. I've never looked so closely at ingredients before!

What's really concerning me is that now corn gluten in Royal Canin in South Africa has been implicated. They are stating its just the S. African manufactured brands and not outside S. Africa, but still, its very upsetting. 

http://www.news24.com/News24/South_Africa/News/0,,2-7-1442_2101493,00.html


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I switched from Royal Canin to Blue Buffalo Chicken after comparing them at dogfoodanalysis.com. They really loved the RC, but I think Shelby was tear staining due to the beet pulp. They seem to be doing fine on the Blue Buffalo Chicken. The ingredients seemed to be very good and they like it.

Also, I placed an order with a company called The Healthy Pet Gourmet. They are based in NY and deliver their homemade food frozen. You just thaw it out and add to their kibble. I got it today - it was chicken, rice and veggies. They loved it. It looks good and smelled really fresh. Next they'll get to try the turkey and pasta.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

this re-call has me crazy. I'm not sure what to feed the boys. even tho it's not on the list the pro plan scares me. Cash does really well on it though, but Jasper has bad eyestaining again (it got better the short time they were on Cal. Naturals)

I did the home cooking for a while for Jas. I got a book called barkers grub that gave a basic formula of 50% meat, 25% carbs (pasta, rice, potato) and 25% veggies. I gave him a multi vitamin everyday to make up for what wasn't in it. But he did great! no staining, less itching, more energy. But when he started to refuse my home cooking - I decided I couldn't waste the time or money-- SO that's when I found the Nature Variety raw medallions(which I microwaved) he also did great on that but then lost his taste for them. The problem is it would get very expensive to feed both dogs the raw medallions. And they are both eating the pro plan. But the the pro plan has wheat, and corn gluten, and animal digest, and a bunch of other scary stuff--- I really wish they would get to the bottom of the recall.

Some one I work with suggested Abady dog food. It uses muscle meat and tripe and only white rice. it claims it has 82% meat protein.

http://therobertabadydogfoodcoltd.com/

but who knows next there could be recall on meat products.

I'm really happy that none of our little guys seem to have been affected.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Missy-- you and me both. I had been giving Maddie a mix of ProPlan and Innova puppy (trying to slowly switch her to Innova). I e-mailed Innova about this recall, and received the response that they use no glutens or rice protein concentrate. I notice that they use straight brown rice and claim everything is human grade. I called Purina ProPlan (because they wanted way too much info for e-mail and their privacy policy looked like they might pass the info on) and the representative put me on hold. She came back and said their glutens (including the corn gluten in the puppy formula) is bought on the "world-wide market" and there was a small chance it might have come from China. Corn gluten hasn't been recalled in the U.S. yet, although Royal Cainin in S. Africa has had reported deaths from corn gluten with melamine. I'm just so confused I have no clue! 

I guess we'll just have to read the ingredients of our pet food really closely and contact the individual companies for their response. For now, I'm trying desperately to avoid glutens and rice protein concentrate. But who knows what will be recalled next? I've signed up for recall alerts from this site: http://www.itchmo.com/ The problem is by the time something is recalled, we've been giving it to our pets thinking its safe!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Well, this is all another reason why dog's don't need grains of any kind. <grin> Innova EVO has no grain, so I will stick with that.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Kathy, do you have to slowly convert your dogs to the EVO? I find that even the regular puppy Innova can be too rich if I don't add it very slowly to the existing food. I'm about 3/4 Innova now. The EVO is attractive, but I don't want to deal with the diarrhea!


----------



## sky (Mar 31, 2007)

Here's the ingredient list for the fish and sweet potato Blue dog food. I post this because the food is widely available if anyone wants to try it (Petsmart and maybe Target). Also, if anyone has any comments about the ingredients I would be interested:

Deboned Whitefish, Whole Ground Brown Rice, Whole Ground Barley, Menhadden Fish Meal, Oatmeal, Sweet Potatoes, Potato Flour, Canola Oil (preserved with Natural Mixed Tocopherols), Tomato Pomace, Natural Flavor, Whole Carrots, Dried Molasses, Malted Barley Flour,Ground Flaxseed, Sunflower Oil, Sea Salt, Potassium Chloride, Chicken Fat (preserved with Natural Mixed Tocopherols), Choline Chloride, Vitamin E Supplement, Zinc Amino Acid Complex (source of Chelated Zinc), Iron Amino Acid Complex (source of Chelated Iron), Mixed Tocopherols, Glucosamine Hydrochloride, Yucca Shidigera Extract, Garlic, Spirulina, Lecithin, L-Carnitine, Dried Kelp, Parsley, Turmeric, Green Tea Extract, Lactobacillus Acidophilus, Lactobacillus Casei, Enterococcus Faecium, Bifidobacterium Thermophilum, Niacin, Copper Amino Acid Complex (source of Chelated Copper), Vitamin D Supplement, Vitamin A Supplement, Manganese Amino Acid Complex (source of Chelated Manganese), Vitamin B12 Supplement, Thiamin Hydrochloride, D-Calcium Pantothenate, Calcium Iodate, Riboflavin, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Sodium Selenite, Folic Acid, Biotin.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Maddiesmom,
In my opinion, anytime a food switch is going to happen, it is best to introduce it slowly. I haven't found the EVO to be too rich, but rather, has been great on their stools, coats, etc. I use to feed raw, until one of my bitches refused it when she was pregnant. <grin> Just like I didn't want pepsi (I am a pepsi-holic) when I was pregnant many years ago. So, we switched to EVO cold turkey, and had no issues. All dogs can react differently though.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Jeanne (Maddies Mom) & Kathy, I used to use the Innova puppy kibble and had a problem with loose stools because it is very rich, but I haven't heard the same problems with the EVO. I haven't used it, but I haven't heard of people having the same trouble.

And in my experience with Maddie, when she does get loose stools, she is easy to firm up quickly, unlike some of my earlier males.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

I just got back from taking Valentino for a walk and talked to one of my neighbors....the last time i saw her she had the cutest little puppy....it was a "shorkie".....ok, I know the so called "designer dogs" aren't good to get but she was solid black & named Sophie, who was 4 mos.....so cute. Anyway I asked where she was (me & my BIG mouth! ) and she started to cry....seems Sophie suddenly got sick right before Christmas & died after 30 hrs. @ the vet(And $2000!). Vet couldn't say what the cause was. She suspects the tainted dog food. She was feeding her dry Science Diet but her daughter had come to visit and mixed a small amt. of wet food in....anyway Sophie died on Christmas Eve....soooo sad. She's still torn up over it. She said they have no recourse with the Dog food company. I guess because they couldn't actually prove it. Made me so thankful I still have mine! She was throwing up and not sure about any other symptoms but what ever it was it got her very quickly!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Thanks Kathy and Kimberly- Last night I tried 90% Innova and 10% ProPlan and she's not had any problem. I guess you just have to be really slow to change over. In any case, the EVO does sound like a good option, especially with this wheat/corn gluten/rice protein concentrate scare. It kind of makes sense if you think about it, that dogs are basically meat eaters. EVO leaves out the grains, so maybe its a more natural alternative to the kibbles we've been using.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh Doggie Nut, what a sad story. I'm gonna start the slow, slow switch over to innova evo. I wish I could do it faster--- I am so nervous. 

Maddie's Mom, thank you for sharing your phone calls with us. that's what decided me. I figured Cash didn't respond to well to the Innova or Cal Nat-(loose stools for two weeks) So I will try the Evo next-- Jasper ate it for a while when he was 7 or 8 months. And I am also encouraged about the Evo by the Havtahava's experience. 

I mix in a little Evangers 100% canned meat (buffalo, beef, rabbit or chicken) Do you think this is safe to continue? There is nothing in there but meat. 

I am also happy that no dogs on this forum seem to effected. let's keep our fingers crossed and stay vigilant.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Here is another one I just got sent to me from Brady's breeder. When will this stop?
http://www.itchmo.com/read/royal-canin-recalls-us-foods_20070420


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

just a FYI 
As I know you are getting panicked and so not know what to feed your dogs but Evo and Innova formulas are very rich and Havanese do not seem to tolerate them well . 
Asta's breeder gave him Innova - he could not tolerate it at all .. It gave him diarrhea I discontinued it soon after I got him as he did not seem to be doing well on it .Tulip was given the Evo and it literally made her ill .. 
So sad to hear the story acout the little yorkie .. I am so angry I want to find a way to help .. There has to be a way that people can receive some kind of restitution for their loss .. No one seems to address their loss and pain .. 
This should not be happening period .. 
Also something more needs to be done to inform the public - the problem is still out there and the only way you get the latest information and updates is through pet forums .. 
I know what it is like to have a very sick dog and to receive mushroom management not to mention very little caring and support .. Kidney failure is a terrible thing to see in your pet ..


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

Ya know...look on the good food list....costco's kirkland is rated 97%..inexpensive...add some warm water ...like a gourmet meal... well at least as Ollie is concerned!!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

I have all my three dgos on Evo and they are all doinng great. I did stop using any kind of canned dog food and just make my own chicken soup with veggies to add to the kibble.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I started feeding Ricky Innova kibble for puppies at 3 months and he's never had a problem. I only stopped around 6 months because I was thinking it might be time to go to adult kibble. He was gaining and thriving well. We switched to Natural Bal. Ultra Premium and I'm sure there was another but I can't remember it now.  

Now that Sammy's here, they both eat Fromm's and Vet Diet (local to Quebec I think and NOT from the vet, but a store here), though mostly Fromm's. No problems so far, but it's scary!

Vicki, that is so very sad what happened to your neighbor's dog.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Mine are all on Purina Veterinary Diets-LA(Limited Antigens). For pets that are allergy prone and itch & scratch alot. Works great for mine. I just add a little warm water to make a gravy and they LOVE it!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Brady's Mom - thanks for posting about the Royal Canine. MY girls are on the Royal Canine SO diet that can only be bought at the vets office. Thankfully it is not on the list but if you get any more info from your breeder I would so appreciate you posting it! Thanks.
Laurie


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Laurie - my Persians are also on Royal Canine SO diet for cats and like you, I was so relieved when it wasn't on the list of contaminated foods.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

It seems like I am getting recalls emailed to me on a daily basis. Here is another link for Royal Canin recall in Canada. http://www.itchmo.http://wwhttp://www.ihttp://www.itch
Glad to hear none of your pets were on the others listed.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I was unable to get on the new link you just posted. Is it the same info as the other one?


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

*Search by Brand*

Here is a web site that I found on another list to search for recalled foods by brand.

http://data.tennessean.com/DB/petfood2007/petfood2007.php


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks Debbie - I like that you can whittle it down to what you use, vs trying to find it on a lONG list. 
Laurie


----------

